
Microsoft removes ReFS file system create option from Windows 10 Pro - GordonS
https://www.ghacks.net/2017/08/21/microsoft-removes-refs-file-system-create-option-from-windows-10-pro/
======
eganist
I might just be drawing a blank, but is there any precedent for a company
removing an advertised product feature and relegating it to a more expensive
SKU? If so, have any such companies seen adverse legal consequences for doing
so?

I couldn't immediately think of any.

~~~
dmitrygr
Sony. "other os" yes

~~~
IntelMiner
Microsoft might get a pass since you can still use your existing partitions,
you just can't make new ones

Sony outright removed OtherOS entirely on a whim for both old and new users
alike meanwhile

------
pippy
The system engineers at my work have had a rough time since the Windows 10
rollout. Microsoft now have liberty to change features with zero versioning.
Features are added and removed which traditionally came with big version
changes. With no stability there's a constant amount of work that comes with
upgrading the machines.

------
dmitrygr
"pro" ain't so "pro" anymore. "Enterprise" is the new "pro" so pay up!

~~~
flukus
One of the biggest joys of using an OSS operating system is never having to
look at a product feature matrix.

